# Points my 10 year old found.



## Stonewall 2 (Nov 27, 2015)

My son found these two by a creek behind our house. We have lived here for 10 years and I have looked around this creek before and have never found any then my son finds two in the same area on back to back days. He was pretty excited! Any info you guys could give him on them will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 27, 2015)

Quartz point is middle archaic Morrow Mtn. I would classify the other the same but I am not sure of the material - probably meta volcanic.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 28, 2015)

What Chehaw said. Morrow Mountain type 1- likely atlatl dart points, around 6,000 years old.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks NCH!


----------

